

Measure of Entrepreneurial Tendencies and Abilities (META) - martingoodson
http://www.metaprofiling.com/

======
feralmoan
Just a bit of feedback but a lot of these questions read like a checklist of
no-brainers geared towards a pro entrepreneurial affirmation bias, rather than
quantifying creativity, problem solving, business acumen and willingness to
participate in a market.

